# SGA ammo link



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was checking out some prices on the weak 9mm ammo

4 boxes of Speer Gold Dot 124+P LE 50 round boxes for $116 shipped to MI

The local hardware is $39 +tax for 1 box

SGAmmo.com | Family Owned and Operated, Stillwater Oklahoma

ETA-The shipping was $12 for 2 or 4 boxes

another ETA I spotted some Gold Dot SOC dive ammo aka Special Operations Cartridge for ammo to be submerged for short periods of time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Aim Surplus is cheaper on 30 carbine

AIM Surplus Home


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks... I'll check it out.


----------

